# Puppy Size and Weight



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi everyone 

So, Jesse is now 10 weeks and 4 days old, took her to get weighed a few weeks ago as I mentioned on here in a previous thread that I thought she was REALLY tiny for her age, first time I weighed her she was 850g that was just over 8 weeks, today after being weight she is 1.2kg, is this normal for a 10 week old cockapoo? And will she grow? Lol

Thank you again  x


----------



## Nuttychick (Nov 12, 2014)

We have just got our cockerpoo, Wispa, and at 10 weeks old she is 2.1kg


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, that is small. 
Yes she will grow, not sure how much. my puppy right now at 10 weeks was 3 lbs. and she is a cocker mixed with a toy poodle. 
What mix do you have? how big were the parents?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm American so forgive my ignorance if it shows but sounds like she gained 50% of her weight in two weeks? Tiny but nicely growing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:iagree:

Jesse is growing 
Try not to worry. I suspect she will end up around 6Kg rather than 12Kg - but cockapoos come in a variety of sizes so that is ok, she'll just be one of the smaller ones.


----------

